# Auto Shop That Does Independent Used Car Inspections??



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone know of a honest auto shop that will do a full and detailed inspection of a used truck that I am looking at buying?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is a fairly standard service. They will usually be pretty picky since you could come back to them on anything that they missed theoretically speaking. As to the honest part, where are you located?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I will do it.......most places will dig deep..... usually means more work for them..


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in SLC


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Try Flinn automotive, he is a personal friend of mine.
Mike Flinn 801-484-3084 tell him I sent you. He has done a bunch of them for me over the years, and stopped me from buying what I thought was a good deal.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I know your in the SLC area but those in Roy...Roy 66 off 6000 (family owned Mark, Jason, Joel)...been going to them for years...great automotive technicians and above all honest/fair...very reasonable and will do used vehicle inspections...


----------

